# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  شركة etoro ما مدى مصداقيتها وماذا تعلمون عنها ؟؟  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## Dr.Aoudi

يرجى المساعدة .. فأنا اتاجر بها .. 
وعندي سؤال .. لنفرض ان فلان ربح 100000000000000000000 اليوم .. هل هذا المبلغ يسجل في حساب الشركة وحين يطلبه المتاجر يكون متوفرا ام ان الشركة تأخذ من رأس مالها لسد سحب المتاجر لنقوده ؟؟ :Emoticon1:

----------


## Marocain

نصبت علينا في 2500 دولار لا تتعب نفسك وجرب 
fxsol or fxcm

----------


## وليد الحلو

بصراحة الشركة دى مسمعتش حد قال كلمة حلوة عنها 
أستخدم خاصية البحث تجد رد لسؤالك  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

> يرجى المساعدة .. فأنا اتاجر بها .. 
> وعندي سؤال .. لنفرض ان فلان ربح 100000000000000000000 اليوم .. هل هذا المبلغ يسجل في حساب الشركة وحين يطلبه المتاجر يكون متوفرا ام ان الشركة تأخذ من رأس مالها لسد سحب المتاجر لنقوده ؟؟

 شكرا

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

> نصبت علينا في 2500 دولار لا تتعب نفسك وجرب 
> fxsol or fxcm

 سلام
ولد لبلاد، واش عاندك حساب حقيقي ؟ سيفط لي إيميسين ديالك على الخاص stp

----------


## 10pips

نــصابـــــة .. ابتعد عنها  :Asvc:

----------


## Dr.Aoudi

هل يمكن تحديد اوجه النصب ؟؟

----------


## 10pips

> هل يمكن تحديد اوجه النصب ؟؟

 نصبت علي شخصيا ب 50 دولار هذا الي اقدر افيدك فيه , فتحت عندهم حساب واودعت فيه 50 دلار للتجربتهم ولكن بعد ساعة او ساعتين بالكثير تم حذف حسابي بدون سبب كلمت الدعم عدة مرات بدون فائدة دائما يقولو غدا سنتصل بك ولما ييجي غدا يقولو غدا يتصل فيك الدعم وهكذا .. وهنالك الكثير يشتكون منها يمكنك عمل بحث عنها في المنتدى ستجد الكثير من المشاركات التي تذمها  
باختصار لم افهم شو عاجبك فيها ؟ .. نصيحتي ابعد عنها يا صاحبي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr.Aoudi

والله يا شباب الي عجبني فيها انها بتعطيني ال 400 ضعف 
ولكن خوفتوني الحين منها

----------


## وليد الحلو

> والله يا شباب الي عجبني فيها انها بتعطيني ال 400 ضعف 
> ولكن خوفتوني الحين منها

 لو على المارجن 1:400 أفكسول توفر هذا المارجن 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## مصطفى فارس

> والله يا شباب الي عجبني فيها انها بتعطيني ال 400 ضعف 
> ولكن خوفتوني الحين منها

  Fxsol  فيها لحد 400 ضعف وفى شركات تانية مضمونة فيها الكلام دة 
واللى اعرفوا من فترة ان   Etoro  يهودية   
تحياتى

----------


## Dr.Aoudi

شكرا يا شباب الله يوفقكم صار لازم انشوف ال FXSol

----------


## average

e-Toro هى شركة إسرائيلية تعمل من قبرص،يعني عندما تعمل سحب أو إيداع تلاقئ كشف حسابك من الففيزا جاي فيه العملية تمت من تل أبيب،،،  المميزات: 1-  رافعة 1 :400 و ده موجودة في شركات كتير مثل فكسول. 2-  لا تأخذ مرجن محجوز  فقط تاخذ  ما تحدده انت للستوب لوز  3-لا تأخذ اي عمولة او فائدة لمدة اسبوع لكن يتم إغلاق كل الصفقات المفتوحة  يوم الجمعة الساعة 4:30 بتوقيت امريكا.  4- تعطى بونص علي الأداع كل شهر يصل الي %50  لكن لازم تفتح 10 عقود ميني لكل 25 $ بونص قبل أن تسحبهم أو قبل أن تسحب رأس ملاك. 5- اسبريد ثابت و يعتبر اقل اسبريد في السوق. 6- يعطي بونص %100 من الايداع الأول لك بحد اقصي 500 دولار وكمان يعطيك 50 دولار لو حد من اللي فاتح حساب عنده عمللك ريفيرال REFERRAL يعني هو الي دلك علي الشركة وكمان الي دلك ياخد 100 دولار.    العيوب:  1- لا يوجد أوامر معلقة أي لابد من فتح جميع الاوامر يدويا. 2-عندما يتحرك السوق بسرعة فإن البرنامج لا يستجيب لأوامر الاغلاق المحددة مسبقأ و يغلق الصفقات علي أي سعر ، أنا مرة اغلق لي صفقة بعد 17 نقطة من السعر الي انا محدده للأغلاق. 3-لايمكنك الأعتماد علي الشارت للمتاجرة حيث أنه لايوجد لديهم أي مؤشرات ولا فيبو ولا أي حاجة. 4- شركة إسرائيلية، مع أني لية وجهة نظر مختلفة شوية  في الموضوع ده، بعض الأخوان هنا ممكن يقول شركة إسرائيلية يعني انا بفتحي للحساب عندهم بساعد إسرائيل ضد الفلسطنين، طيب مأنا لما افتح الحساب مع فكسول أو سي أمFX CM  بساعد أمريكا ضد العراق وكمان ضد فلسطين لا يخفي علي أحد  أن أمريكا بتساعد إسرائيل، يعني بالبلدي كدة هما زيتهم في دقيقهم. 5 - لا يوجد عقود Micro  بالنسبة للسحب و الأيداع يتم الأيداع لو  من الفيزا في أقل من دقيقة لكن للسحب يتم في حوالي 7الي 10 ايام عمل  طبعأ دخول الحمام مش ذي خروجه  لكن للأمانة لم أواجه معهم أي تلاعب  في عمليات السحب  هو بس موضوع الوقت أرجو ان أكون وضحت الصورة لحضرتك والله الموفق.

----------


## Dr.Aoudi

يعني لا خطر بأن يأخذو كل نقودي؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!! حتى وان كبر المبلغ

----------


## 760 غزوة

لا حذاري فهي اكبر شركة نصب على وجه الارض

----------


## average

> يعني لا خطر بأن يأخذو كل نقودي؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!! حتى وان كبر المبلغ

 انا جربتهم حوالي 4 او 5 مرات وكل مرة المبلغ لم يتعدي1000 $  لكن اكتر من كده ماعرفش إيه اللي ممكن يحصل،

----------


## majdit2

شركة نصابه عن خبره
واتل بي للتاكد وعندي كل البراهين على كلامي من تجربه شخصيه

----------


## mustafa83

ابتعد عنها
و هذه هي تجربتي معها و الله يستر من القادم  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t123419-3.html

----------


## Youssef.minar

> نصبت علينا في 2500 دولار لا تتعب نفسك وجرب 
> fxsol or fxcm

 ملاحضة 
أتحدى أي شخص يقول ان شركة ايتورو نصابه يجيب لنا دليل وااحد يقنعنا به 
و شكرا

----------


## kawasaki2

لا يمكن الوصول الى مبلغ مثل هذا في تجارة الفوركس
لأن السيولة كلها ستنفذ أثناء الشراء وهي لا تتعدى بضع مليارات من الدولارات

----------


## insight

انا حسابي معاهم وشغال 100/100 الحمد لله  
السحب والايداع ابدا لا توجد بها مشاكل  
متابعة مستمرة من خدمة المتعاملين معهم  
الصراحة مرتاح معهم جدا وليس لي نية التغيير لشركة ثانية

----------


## مضر سعيد

لم أجربها ولكن لم اسمع عنها كلمة جيدة هههه

----------


## KARKOR

> لم أجربها ولكن لم اسمع عنها كلمة جيدة هههه

 ايوه صح لم نسمع عنها كلمة طيبة زي 
شركة FBS بالضبط
شركة نصابة بنت نصابة
هما الاثنين علي شاكلة بعض
واخد بالك انت

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> ملاحضة 
> أتحدى أي شخص يقول ان شركة ايتورو نصابه يجيب لنا دليل وااحد يقنعنا به 
> و شكرا

 اول مشاركة في المنتدى رفع موضوع قديم  

> شركة FBS بالضبط

 fbs لاتتداول معهم الا بمبالغ كبيرة مليار واعلى

----------

